# Who wanted a hearse for their first car?



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I've had a 67, 68 and 72 Cadillac hearse. Also a 36 Packard hearse and a 54 Packard rescue vehicle which is the same body style as the hearse. Great cars each and every one of them.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you ever watch the series Six Feet Under?

The daughter's (Clair) first car was a hearse. Of course her family worked in a funeral home.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a chance to buy a '66 Cadillac S&S hearse for $600 when I was 17. Dad wouldn't let me buy it. Said it was impractical. Fast forward 20 years and I still want one.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Me want....me want bad!!! I have talked about buying a hearse for years, but it seems whenever I have a touch of extra money, before I can find my dream car and buy it, some other repair or emergency comes up. I'm thinking Karma don't want me to have one.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I had fantasized about it and my parents probably wouldn't care. I had the 1,200 dollars and an active ebay account at the time, too - it could have happened. I just was really conflicted.

My first car was my mom's old jeep, which was fine, because it was free. Heh.


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

Saw an ad for an 87 lavender hearse on craigslist. Looked pretty rough and I thought it was priced high at $2750. 

But my boys thought it was awesome!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

:raises hand: I did! I had a very small trust fund with which to buy a car, and I looked everywhere. It was 1988 though, and I couldn't find any in my town, I even called funeral homes. I ended up with a Camaro. Not the same but VROOOOM and easier to park.  I still want a hearse, and eventually I will get one.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

this is a yes to me and still havent gotten my darn hearse


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

*raises a hand and jumps up and down* totally wanted one! however I got a lil saturn instead... *SHRUG* The gas milage SUCKS on them, and they weigh more than a small pickup.... urge to be good to my city's air overruled my urge to be awesome.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Oh what about what kind we each wanted? Sure, almost any would be fab, but for me the older the better. My ideal?

This 1938 Packard Hearse


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

nightbeasties said:


> Oh what about what kind we each wanted? Sure, almost any would be fab, but for me the older the better. My ideal?
> 
> This 1938 Packard Hearse



Oh nightbeasties, that hearse is WICKED COOL!  Hubba hubba!


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

The one I will eventually get will probably be an early 70s model, I plan to paint it satin black with blood red curtains and give it some old school rat rod look.


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

heres a 59

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b... Model Cars/1959 Cadillac Hearse/1959Cad6.jpg


----------



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

nightbeasties said:


> Oh what about what kind we each wanted? Sure, almost any would be fab, but for me the older the better. My ideal?
> 
> This 1938 Packard Hearse


There's a 1939 on ebay right now....


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

theres a few on ebay now... tis' the season LOL


----------



## DEADWAYNE (Sep 7, 2010)

*I have one a 1966 Cadillac M&M limo.*

Ever since I was a kid I always wanted one. It took 46 years. We cruise all the haunted houses in Omaha,Ne in October. I am doing a Hearse and Creepy Car show this weekend at a local haunted house.Oct. 16 Haunted Hallow.Lots of fun.


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

A hearse limo.....VERY cool! What year is it? 65, 66?


----------



## DEADWAYNE (Sep 7, 2010)

*1966 Cadillac M&M*

1966 Cadillac M&M limo we converted it


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Very very cool!


----------

